# "Polishing paint is polishing paint, detailing is getting the wax out of the cracks"



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*"Polishing paint is polishing paint, detailing is getting the wax out of the cracks"*

*"Polishing paint is polishing paint, detailing is getting the wax out of the cracks"*

This is just my thoughts on the general topic of detailing and something I usually say in all my classes to the students...

*"Polishing paint is polishing paint, detailing is getting the wax out of the cracks" *-Mike Phillips

The point being the _word_ *detailing* is just to vague and can mean too many things to people while _polishing paint_ is well.... _*polishing paint*_...

I *LOVE *to polish paint, I *loathe* getting the wax out of the cracks, that's why I tape off every car I buff out usually better than a painter getting ready to paint a car, that way I don't have to dig wax out of the cracks or off trim after the buff-out is finished.

It's especially a pain to have to remove the other guys wax so you don't get blamed for it...

See this article,

*TOGW = The Other Guy's Wax*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very well put.


----------

